# Name a part of your body you love and why



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I could go on and on dicing my body into the different offensible parts, but what's the point? Can't change much of it.

Here's a challenge: Name something you LOVE about your body. (This may be a very short thread, kids, but let's at least _try_...and be creative)

Personally, I love that since I am so short, when I fall down skiiing, I don't generally hurt myself. Also, I have a cute butt. :b

Your turn!! Tell me something good!!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm actually happy with the majority of my body, but I work out religiously and run 40 miles a week. And I'm a 25 year old man...yea, that may sound weird, but guys even ones without SAD care about their bodies as well and want to look good, though maybe not to the same degree or pressures as women.

Just a good body image doesn't translate to a good self image. At least not for me.

edit: I guess, I should specify a body part. Either my stomach or chest. Most likely my stomach. Flat and a six pack and I love it.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

> Just a good body image doesn't translate to a good self image. At least not for me.


You're right, it really doesn't. At all. Left unchecked, it can evolve into narcissism (see my "cute butt" comment for evidence). But in regards to our bodies, we have much to be grateful for ... and gratitude itself may do a little something for self-image. Like being able to run 40 miles a week, or walk without pain for that matter. I know someone who unfortunately cannot even do that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont think it would be appropriate to say what I like about myself.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I like my nose because it's small but not too small, actually all of my face is rather attractive, so i'm grateful for that, and after working out, my 'glutes' and legs looks great.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

My feet. They're not too bad considering what they've been through. And they're handy for getting about.


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Farren said:


> I could go on and on dicing my body into the different offensible parts, but what's the point? Can't change much of it.
> 
> Here's a challenge: Name something you LOVE about your body. (This may be a very short thread, kids, but let's at least _try_...and be creative)
> 
> ...


Hi Farren=) :lol
My eyes.
They're brown and people say they're dark and mysterious. I like that. 
Even though they are sad most times and I'm unattractive to say the least...many have complimented them. It's almost the only compliment I get. I love them also because I see everything people are doing although they think I don't. SA does have it's positive side...no one knows what I think about them in return is a blessing. And when I get that ....'I know what you did last summer' look in my eyes it's their turn to panic. :lol

Good Post...I said something positive today=)

luv n hugs
Mystic
:door


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahhh...you guys get it. I love the responses! It's nice that we can admire our "glutes" and even appreciate our feet! And to Mystic Pencil - I too love deep brown eyes. I wish I had them, but no, mine are green. Which is also lovely.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I like my eyes. They are big and dark brown. I like my auburn hair too. I'm not too impressed with anything below the neck, but I am glad my body is healthy.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

cosmetic wise...i don't care...i am pretty overall...

But i love my athletic ability (even if it isn't very much)...I love it when i train hard... My lungs become stronger.


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Farren said:


> Ahhh...you guys get it. I love the responses! It's nice that we can admire our "glutes" and even appreciate our feet! And to Mystic Pencil - I too love deep brown eyes. I wish I had them, but no, mine are green. Which is also lovely.


Thank You Farren=) :kiss 
I LUV green eyes=) *fangirl smile*
I was beginning to think I was corny because appreciating feet and glutes...well that's just plain sexy=) 

Luv
Mystic
:door


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I like my ears.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

I like my shoulders, decollete, and my neck. They're soft, sensual, and defined, plus you can show them off and be sexy without crossing over to ****ty.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

My hands. They have a very powerful grip :twisted


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I like my eyes because they're blue and purdy.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't think of much. Well, I guess my legs are fairly well sculpted, for some reason. I have pretty well-formed calf muscles. I have long eyelashes which apparently girls like (so I've heard) but I think they look a bit feminine.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Definetly my legs. I can leave you all in awe with my soccer dribbles!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I like my wrists (they're kind of dainty, I guess), and my butt's okay. I also like my collar bone and shoulders.

I'm better at listing what I _don't_ like. :b


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

you know, this post kind of threw me off a little. i don't think of myself as having a terrible self image. but when i thought about it, there's not really one part of me i can't find a flaw with. i guess it's made me see that i'm a bit harder on myself than i realized. as a whole, i don't really think i'm so bad. but bit by bit, i see my flaws everywhere. i was going to say eyes, but then i looked and they didn't really look all that impressive. i was also considering hands because i've received compliments on them in the past, but my right hand has a scar now. maybe thighs, because they are mostly unflawed. i don't know really. it may seem odd, but i like the whole better than the parts. it's harder to notice the flaws that way for me.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> you know, this post kind of threw me off a little. i don't think of myself as having a terrible self image. but when i thought about it, there's not really one part of me i can't find a flaw with. i guess it's made me see that i'm a bit harder on myself than i realized. as a whole, i don't really think i'm so bad. but bit by bit, i see my flaws everywhere. i was going to say eyes, but then i looked and they didn't really look all that impressive. i was also considering hands because i've received compliments on them in the past, but my right hand has a scar now. maybe thighs, because they are mostly unflawed. i don't know really. it may seem odd, but i like the whole better than the parts. it's harder to notice the flaws that way for me.


Liking something doesn't mean perfection. Nothing on me is anywhere near perfect! But I think trying to love or appreciate little bits is a step in the right direction. :stu I know I sure need work on my self-image and saying I can at least enjoy X part of me because of Y bumps it up a notch or two.


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> you know, this post kind of threw me off a little. i don't think of myself as having a terrible self image. but when i thought about it, there's not really one part of me i can't find a flaw with. i guess it's made me see that i'm a bit harder on myself than i realized. as a whole, i don't really think i'm so bad. but bit by bit, i see my flaws everywhere. i was going to say eyes, but then i looked and they didn't really look all that impressive. i was also considering hands because i've received compliments on them in the past, but my right hand has a scar now. maybe thighs, because they are mostly unflawed. i don't know really. it may seem odd, but i like the whole better than the parts. it's harder to notice the flaws that way for me.


Oh, so you're a human.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

AlienOnEarth said:


> Oh, so you're a human.


what do you mean?

hmm, maybe i was unclear here. i simply meant to convey that i've been thinking about this thread since it was first posted but couldn't come up with a satisfactory answer. i tend to think of myself as having an average/neutral self image, not loving or hating myself exactly. but being unable to come up with an answer that i felt comfortable with, i'm beginning to realize that i am often harder on myself than i consciously realize. i don't know that this explains it any better, but that's what i meant to say. i like me, the sum total of individual parts and aspects, an ok amount. i have an easier time feeling positive about myself when i see myself all at once. i agree it's great to feel good about various individual parts of ourselves. for me though, too much focus actually ends up making me more self conscious i think. it's better to step back and not look too closely. when i look too closely i have trouble maintaining a sense of connection with what i'm seeing, and me. eh, this is getting incoherent. i don't know what i mean either, i'm ending here.


----------



## flexi (Mar 21, 2004)

The parts of my body that i like are the parts that allow me to be good at contortion and handstands, so i like my flexible shoulders, spine, and hips, and my big shoulders for handstands.
I also like my ears because they are little. 

Thats all though, i cant really say i like any other parts of my body.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I like my "runner's build" (which, luckily, I've been able to maintain despite not having run actively for many years--only last year did I take it up seriously again--and not having been especially health-conscious). I'm not the least bit muscular (especially in my upper body), but I have a healthy frame, and it's easy for me to maintain. In the past I've actually received a couple quasi-compliments on my legs (from folks who wish they had more of a runner's build).


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

My buttocks, thighs, and unruly, long hair.

Too bad I am not female. :doh


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I like my legs, they're long and they get me to places. I'm proud to be a walker. 

Little Zion: What's not to like. You kinda look like my old roommate's ex-boyfriend.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

My legs because they get me places and my hair because I like the color.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Redox said:


> Little Zion: What's not to like. You kinda look like my old roommate's ex-boyfriend.


Thanks, but that's not me, though. Just a picture I grabbed off google.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

LittleZion said:


> Redox said:
> 
> 
> > Little Zion: What's not to like. You kinda look like my old roommate's ex-boyfriend.
> ...


oh. :lol the shirt's just plain wrong.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I like my brain. Well, except for the social anxiety part.

As far as my physical appearance, there isn't really anything that I love, but I don't think I'm ugly...and I don't care if others think I'm ugly. I'm satisfied with my appearance.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I like the way my face moves. The expressions it makes. I often have difficulty with my self-image and my head is usually the target. Ironicly, even though I often find myself being unreasonably critical of myself, when it all boils down to it, I wouldn't trade in my face for any other face in the world! I'm too well acquainted with it! We're pals! If I didn't have it, how could I express what I'm feeling? My face gets every emotion spot on! And despite my constant nay-saying, I also think it is quite attractive too. 

Three cheers for faces! Where would we be without them?


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I like my hands, my hair, my eyes, my lips, my height and that i'm very slender.


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

I like my peepers which are dark blue with good eyelashes and dark eyebrows. Maybe we should all submit a pic of our good feature and paste them together into a collage of the perfect person. :lol


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I also really like my eyebrows (the one part I'm generally confident about) and I'm working on liking my legs too. They're not so bad.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Redox said:


> I like my legs, they're long and they get me to places. I'm proud to be a walker.
> 
> Little Zion: What's not to like. You kinda look like my old roommate's ex-boyfriend.


I like my legs too...they're short and still get me places.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I was excited to see this thread because I have a pretty distorted self image. I thought it would be good for me to find something about myself that I liked. Then I thought of all of the things that other people said they liked about me and I realized it had to be something *I* liked, so I couldn't come up with anything. Other people have said that they love my skin and eyes and shoulders and another area that shall remain nameless. :b I guess I would have to agree with them, they're not so bad.


----------



## Rozy (Apr 19, 2006)

Great topic! 
Even though I often think of myself as ugly, I have to say, that there are some things I like about my body. I like my eyes. They are blue with a hint of grey. And I like my smile, because .. I just do  And my but. Yep, it's not small at all, but it's nice. And sexy. And comfortable to sit on. Hahaha. 
And I got a lot of compliments on my hands and especially my long fingers. 

And yeah, I think someone said my brain. I will have to copy that. I loove my brain.


----------



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

i like my bum bum cos it biiiiiiiiiiiggggggg lol


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

I really don't like anything physically,I think I'm pretty hideous from head to toe. My g/f loves me so I guess IT'S ALL IN MY MIND.But i still think like this.I usually always feel inferior to others.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I have really nice curves, so feminine. So my husband keeps drumming into me. He has to be right, he says I drive him crazy.

jenky


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I have really nice curves, so feminine. So my husband keeps drumming into me. He has to be right, he says I drive him crazy.

jenky


----------



## usarmygirl (May 4, 2006)

my nose.. im not really sure why its just cute!


----------



## LUEshi (Dec 21, 2005)

My eyes. They have an interesting color. Green/blue/gray. Pretty dark, but unique.


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

My eyes, for being brown, which can often be boring, they have a crystal quality to them that makes them unique.

My freckles, which only come out in the summer sun.

My ears, nose, and lips are all in fine proportion.

I would say my rear, but that's only thanks to a nice plastic surgeon that I visited when I thought that it would erase all my self esteem issues. Turns out I look much better in jeans but it doesn't improve skin quality much!


----------



## CLS81 (May 5, 2006)

I like my hands. My fingers are thin and feminine. And my fingernails look nice when they grow long. Also, they help me write stories and paint.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not used to thinking about this...but I think I have a nice nose and facial structure, and nice eyes. That's about it. A good face can go a long way, though.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

I usually like my stomach.. its getting a little fluffy these days, but wont take much to get it back into shape. And my blue eyes.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

I've always liked my long fingers. I don't know why.


----------



## myss_anthrope (May 3, 2006)

My eyes- they're grey/blue, really piercing sometimes. Love them. Oh, and my hair... if dyed hair can count, lol. But I like how it hangs and how I can style it easily... as well as the colour that I chose myself, lol.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I like my feet. They're not the smallest feet in the world. They're an average size. But I really like them. They have a nice arch :lol .


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

smalltowngirl said:


> I like my feet. They're not the smallest feet in the world. They're an average size. But I really like them. They have a nice arch :lol .


That IS funny, cause I've always really liked the arch in my feet too! How odd...


----------



## Kokeshi (May 22, 2006)

My eyes are the only thing I've got going for me...which is why I NEVER wear sunglasses!


----------



## jeepy97_21 (Nov 2, 2005)

I like my eyes. I have had people tell me they look like I am highly intelligent and that there is a lot going on in my head. I take that as a compliment! :banana


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

My solemn facial affect. 

People tell me that they don't know whether I'm serious or kidding. It's probably saved me a lot of stress in that it makes jerks think before pushing me around.


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't like anything about me! I'm not happy about any part ,I 've got flaws from head to toe and more in between. I think i'm pretty darn ugly, more than once i've been told that too. Or that i'm plain looking.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

guitarik said:


> I don't like anything about me! I'm not happy about any part ,I 've got flaws from head to toe and more in between. I think i'm pretty darn ugly, more than once i've been told that too. Or that i'm plain looking.


It doesn't have to be something deemed attractive or appealing by society's standards. C'mon, there's gotta be something! Are you mobile and healthy? Then your heart and legs are things for which to be grateful. Be creative.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

My boobs, or lack there of. Bras these days... they can make any pair of boobs look good.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmm.. good one, this requires thinking since I'm not so fond of my body. I like my long legs, I like my neck, smile and sometimes my eyes. I've also been told that I have really soft skin.. not sure if that counts.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My eyes. They are hazel -- green for the most part with a golden brown around the pupil. By far and away my best feature.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

My flat stomach, my elegant hands and my naturally red hair.

That felt really awkward to say. :hide


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

*Nope there is nothing*

i'm not healthy and i cant walk far due to having copd,emphysema. I'm pretty much a hopeless case. I cant afford to be on my own as disability payments are too small to pay for rent,food,ect. I'm basically living day to day, waiting to die.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

I like my cheekbones in relation to my face...sort of broad and look a little scandanavian...(really german descent) I like the area where my collarbone meets my chest and breasts...I like my butt, but only from the side view...I like the color of my hair...it has many different colors in it...even the silver looks really cool mixed in with a sort of goldish color...with just a hint of reddish hair...I like holding it up to the sunlight and looking at all the hidden colors...I like my lips too...they are not overtly sexy, but they have a nice shape...I like the fact that I have green eyes...but the shape of them is not my first choice...I never liked the idea that they slanted down more than up....but all in all green eyes are sort of nice...now on a guy I think I would prefer the sexier color of my husbands sort of a greenish blue...but I think his eyebrows intrigue me more than his eyes...they are strong and have a lot of character.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have the hair of a wild stallion. 
I'm exaggerating, but it is smooth and shiny. Much more attractive than my head. It's a shame that the cut is ugly.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

My hands, very feminine with long fingers.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

My eyes


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

My eyes, my breasts, and my shoulders.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

My hair. I like playing with it. Plus, its naturally black, but once in a blue moon ill find a strand thats red or reddish-brownish-orange. Its like finding a 5-leaf clover.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My toes. I have ten of them.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Mazikeen said:


> My toes. I have ten of them.


Yep me too. I like my fingers for the same reason :clap


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Some days I think I look great - every part of me, and some days I just look horrible and ugly.

But for the sake of this thread, I like my arms. :b 

I especially love when I can see that long vein going down to my fingers and when my arms are all tan. 

And I love the beauty marks and the light hair.

Yup!


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmm...I'd say biceps and lats. I like seeing them through my shirts lol


----------



## burnmedown (Jun 14, 2006)

A lot of girls like my eyes, and recently they've been saying they like my smile.. but everytime i smile i feel like its ugly, eh, hard to explain.


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

I may have answered this before, but today I am really liking my piggies and had a nice compliment on them.


----------



## lightness (Mar 17, 2005)

I like my hair, its naturally blonde.. and I got told by a girl that it looks hot


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

My half-asian eyes...


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

my hair...when it's long. it's getting back there, but i cut it waaay short like halle berry's. i hated it. this is when it was long. btw GREAT THREAD!!! way to make us look at the good things about ourselves sometimes.

I hope this doesn't sound weird, but it would be interesting to see the features of the other members that they like about themselves. C'MON!...


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

My eyes, because they allow me to see where I am going, except for in the dark when my shins take over. lol


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I like my curly blonde hair, especially the fact that I don't have to do anything to make it look like this, just wash it and go. It curls itself perfectly. Everybody always compliments it.

I also like my eyes. They go from green to grey to blue, depending on the lighting and my mood.


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

my cold, icy blue eyes

My triceps,biceps,and shoulders


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

keem said:


> I also like my eyes. They go from green to grey to blue, depending on the lighting and my mood.


My eyes change colors, too. They can look either green, blue-green, or greyish blue. I don't know why; it's weird :stu

I guess I, sort of, like mine. I would like them better if they weren't the size of golf balls and were completely green.


----------



## mystica24 (Jun 15, 2006)

I was going to say something harmless like my eyes. But nahhh... 

I love my boobs


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

I like my eyebrows. Especially when they're the perfect shape. I always notice other people's eyebrows, too. Not in a mean comparative way, I just like to see what different kinds of shapes flatter other people's faces.

I also like the shape of my arms. They're thin, and pretty toned but not, like, sculpted. Feminine, I guess. 

There's actually a lot of things I like about myself physically. It's the mental part I need to work on.


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

I like my uvula.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i guess i'd say i like my legs because they are long, lean and muscular.


----------



## Guitaraholic187 (Jun 3, 2006)

I love my hands because when they are combined with my guitar, they make beautiful music.


----------

